# Replacement Strap for Browning Fins



## MarkM

Hi have two pair of Browning swim fins that I use for float tubing. They have been great flippers but the straps are starting to wear out. Does anybody know where I can get some replacement straps?

Mark


----------



## threshershark

Your best bet is probably a dive shop. The Browning fins I've seen are all SCUBA style (in-line fins where you insert your toe and the strap goes around the heel). You could probably take your fin to the nearest SCUBA retailer and find one that fits. Dive Utah and SCUBA Utah are a few that have pretty good selections in Salt Lake.


----------



## Leaky

It's been a several years but I had the same problem! They were cracked and about to fail!!! The best I can remember, I looked up the Browning Web. site and found swim fins or something and ordered some new straps????? It's been a long, long time but the replacement straps are still going strong.  Hope this helps ya go in the right direction. Just keep researching the Browning Web.


----------



## Ifish

Hey MarkM, any luck finding replacement straps for the fins?


----------

